# 

## pierwek

Podłączyłem wczoraj 3 fazowego SOFARA 6,6KTL-X do instalacji w której pracował już jednofazowy falownik również marki SOFAR. Zastanawia mnie to że patrząc w dane które na bieżąco mogę podglądać falownik trójfazowy tak jakby rozkłada obciążenie tylko na fazę L1 



Mam pytanie do posiadaczy podobnego falownika jak to wygląda u was. Czy to co widzę to tylko błędna prezentacja czy czegoś nie przełączyłem w ustawieniach falownika?
To co jest na dołączonym obrazku to podgląda sytuacji z dzisiejszego poranka.
Ten górny falownik to falownik jadnfoazowy więc podaje obciążenie tylko na fazę L1 ale ten poniżej to falownik trójfazowy podłączony oczywiście do 3 faz.
Jeszcze dodam, choć nie ma to akurat znaczenia, że do falownika 3faz podłączony jest tylko jeden string PV1. Do PV2 nie jest nic podłączone choć w tabelce pokazuje tam jakieś małe napięcie z zerowym prądem.

----------


## bobrow

> Podłączyłem wczoraj 3 fazowego SOFARA 6,6KTL-X do instalacji w której pracował już jednofazowy falownik również marki SOFAR. Zastanawia mnie to że patrząc w dane które na bieżąco mogę podglądać falownik trójfazowy tak jakby rozkłada obciążenie tylko na fazę L1 
> 
> 
> 
> Mam pytanie do posiadaczy podobnego falownika jak to wygląda u was. Czy to co widzę to tylko błędna prezentacja czy czegoś nie przełączyłem w ustawieniach falownika?
> To co jest na dołączonym obrazku to podgląda sytuacji z dzisiejszego poranka.
> Ten górny falownik to falownik jadnfoazowy więc podaje obciążenie tylko na fazę L1 ale ten poniżej to falownik trójfazowy podłączony oczywiście do 3 faz.
> Jeszcze dodam, choć nie ma to akurat znaczenia, że do falownika 3faz podłączony jest tylko jeden string PV1. Do PV2 nie jest nic podłączone choć w tabelce pokazuje tam jakieś małe napięcie z zerowym prądem.


Hej,
u mnie jest to samo-temat jest wyjaśniony w innym wątku.
Jeśli chcesz mieć odczyty z trzech faz , należy skorzystać z nowszej wersji programu (Solarmann oficjalnie już nie wspiera Soafara)-wejdź na stronę Sofara i ściągnij sobie nowy program.
Może być tylko problem z istniejącym kontem w starszej wersji-prawdopodobnie trzeba je usunąć i wtedy zarejestrujesz się w nowym programie.
Mi się nie chciało przechodzić na nowszą wersję.
Pzdr

----------


## miecio 301

Tak mają prawie wszyscy ( z tego forum kol. gawel  ma inaczej ale nie pokazał)  to jakiś błąd w  oprogramowaniu, ale zauważ że prąd masz na każdej fazie taki sam (albo prawie) więc produkcja rozkłada się równomiernie

edit: 
widzę że kol. bobrow już wyjaśnił, ale jeszcze dopowiem że znalazłem i przetestowałem  trzy wersje podglądu ale na żadnej nie znalazłem tej mocy na każdej fazie i wróciłem do tej podstawowej  https://www.solarmanpv.com/portal i tu jest najwięcej danych

----------


## pierwek

Dzięki za szybkie wyjaśnienie. Coś kojarzę z tym przechodzeniem na nowe oprogramowanie i usuwaniem konta ze starego. faktycznie kiedyś tu na forum o tym czytałem ale nie kojarzyłem że to chodziło o to.
<edit> No właśnie na tej starej wersji są bardzo szczegółowe dane - można sobie pooglądać historyczne wykresy temperatury czy prądu

----------


## bobrow

Teraz tylko kwestia jak  "wszczepić" dane z tego Solarmana do PVMonitora ?

----------


## pierwek

Pewnie czegoś nie wiem. Po co  wpinać do PVMonitora? jakie korzyści?
<edit> już widzę - niezły monitoring. No ale można tam dokupić osprzęt żeby mieć też opomiarowane zużycie - bez tego wykresy z solarmana są podobne.

----------


## bobrow

> Pewnie czegoś nie wiem. Po co  wpinać do PVMonitora? jakie korzyści?
> <edit> już widzę - niezły monitoring. No ale można tam dokupić osprzęt żeby mieć też opomiarowane zużycie - bez tego wykresy z solarmana są podobne.


Czekam na dostawę z aliexpresu licznika energii 3F z ethernetem-wtedy bym wszystko widział (tj zużycie na każdej fazie i produkcję).
W sumie mogę się obejść bez Pvmonitora , gdybym zdobył jakiś program do obsługi danych z licznika (widziałem darmowy soft F&F)

----------


## mibas

mi osobiście bardziej pasuje pvoutput.org - większe możliwości analizy/porównywania danych niż na pvmonitor

----------


## lesiu681

> Teraz tylko kwestia jak  "wszczepić" dane z tego Solarmana do PVMonitora ?


Pisałem do nich i bez ich osprzętu Sofar nie pójdzie na Pvmonitor niestety .

----------


## lesiu681

> Hej,
> 
> Jeśli chcesz mieć odczyty z trzech faz , należy skorzystać z nowszej wersji programu (Solarmann oficjalnie już nie wspiera Soafara)-wejdź na stronę Sofara i ściągnij sobie nowy program.


Hej, bobrow mógłbyś podrzucić link do tego nowego programu pod falownik Sofar?

----------


## bobrow

> Hej, bobrow mógłbyś podrzucić link do tego nowego programu pod falownik Sofar?


Niestety nie pamiętam gdzie dokładnie był ten nowy program-na stronie sofar.com w zakładce  monitoring są dwa programy : Solarmann Pro i Home.
Wersja Pro jest nowszą niż ta , którą ja mam -jest uboższa w dane.
Home pamięta moje ustawienia-O! Właśnie sprawdziłem -wszystko bangla w tej wersji !

Interfejs jest trochę kulawy ,ale są dane jak należy

----------


## miecio 301

> Niestety nie pamiętam gdzie dokładnie był ten nowy program-na stronie sofar.com w zakładce  monitoring są dwa programy : Solarmann Pro i Home.
> Wersja Pro jest nowszą niż ta , którą ja mam -jest uboższa w dane.
> Home pamięta moje ustawienia-O! Właśnie sprawdziłem -wszystko bangla w tej wersji !
> 
> Interfejs jest trochę kulawy ,ale są dane jak należy




A gdzie te odczyty mocy z trzech faz ?

----------


## bobrow

Przyglądnąłem się jeszcze parametrom AC -prądy na poszczególnych fazach są zbliżone ,częstotliwość ma  bardzo małe wahania.
Ale "fruwają" napięcia od 230 do 250VAC...
O co kaman ?
A to wykres napięć z 26.10.2019

A może to od obciążenia danej fazy lub wahań napięć sieciowych ?

----------


## bobrow

> A gdzie te odczyty mocy z trzech faz ?


Na bieżąco u góry widzisz , a historyczne dane (różne parametry) możesz w dolnej części wybrać-także exel z danymi.

----------


## miecio 301

> Na bieżąco u góry widzisz , a historyczne dane (różne parametry) możesz w dolnej części wybrać-także exel z danymi.


Wrzuć zrzut gdzie widać moc P1, P2, P3  z odpowiadających im faz R, S, T

----------


## marcinbbb

> Teraz tylko kwestia jak  "wszczepić" dane z tego Solarmana do PVMonitora ?


Mam skrypt na serwerze który bierze dane z solarmanpv i przesyła je do pmonitora.
suma kwh się zgadza jednak wykres mocy jest tragiczny

----------


## bobrow

> Wrzuć zrzut gdzie widać moc P1, P2, P3  z odpowiadających im faz R, S, T


Miecio-kuźwa ,unfall ...
Nie ma tam mocy na poszczególnych fazach-jest tylko podana ogólna moc po stronie AC...
To chyba musi być jeszcze inny program...

----------


## bobrow

> Mam skrypt na serwerze który bierze dane z solarmanpv i przesyła je do pmonitora.
> suma kwh się zgadza jednak wykres mocy jest tragiczny


To git-wczoraj napisałem do PVmonitora czy mają możliwość odczytu danych z głowicy optycznej (chodzi o mój ciepłomierz Kamstrup  Multical 402).
Równolegle rozmawiam z gostkiem z Elektrody ws układu na Arduino.
Ogólnie chodzi o to ,że zastanawiam się nad sposobem analizy danych z PV , chałupy ( w tym PC).
Biorę pod uwagę Raspberry Pi +Domoticz lub Pvmonitor. Gryzę się tylko czy są mi potrzebne wyjścia sterujące , poniżej fragment mojego emaila :

  Czytam sobie o tym  Domoticzu i RSPi , i tak sobie myślę : co by tu "zoptymalizować" w chałupie ?
Brama wjazdowa i garażowa jest na pilota ,pompa ciepła od prawie 5 lat obcykana wzgl zapotrzebowania, w tym roku zamontowałem fotowoltaikę 10kWp (pochwale się-samodzielnie) ,rolety zewnętrzne  mam ręcznie zaciągane (oprócz elektrycznie z przełącznika w salonie od drzwi tarasowych), oświetlenie koło chałupy mam na zmierzchówce i przekaźnikach programowalnych,mam e-odczyt z licznika głównego w Tauronie (ale bez obciążenia poszczególnych faz), itp...
W sumie  chyba tylko  dla "chorej świadomości i ciekawości" chcę widzieć dane z pompy ciepła (przy montażu zainwestowałem 4 stówy w ciepłomierz , a podlicznik energii miałem analog po budowie domu)
Popatrzyłem na te programiki w chmurce-no cóż, to po prostu kosztuje , nie ma nic za darmo (a prawie darmo ciężko dostać w dobrej cenie i obsłudze)...
Nie wiem co by tu zoptymalizować ,żeby to miało sens ...?
Rolety ?Musiałbym pruć ściany pod zasilanie ,a do malowania jeszcze daleko...
Bramy ? Są piloty (w samochodach i domu) , a w telefonie dłużej trwa wybranie aplikacji...
Sterowanie CWU w pompie ciepła ? Niby można , ale w ograniczonym zakresie (samo włączanie grzałki  z COP=1, zamiast np 3 czy 4 z pompy ciepła-jak dla mnie : nie  o to chodzi)...
Sterownie głowicami termostatycznymi grzejników ? Mam sterownik pokojowy do pompy ciepła ze sterowaniem wg krzywej grzewczej ...
Można wyłączać zasilanie w urządzeniach na standby ? Niby tak-ale musi to być "inteligentne" -może na czujniki ruchu (nie mam alarmu-może to by pomogło) ? 
Nie mam rekuperacji-a przymierzam się do niej , tu można coś podziałać razem z ogrzewaniem...
Generalnie chodzi o to ,żeby realnie uzyskać "korzyść" z tej automatyki-nie wiem , jeśli są jeszcze inne możliwości optymalizacji mojej chałupy (bez prucia czegokolwiek,może tylko moich żył...)-to proszę o opinię, może czegoś nie widzę lub nie rozumiem.

Sorry za offtop-pewnie są do tego inne fora...

----------


## marcinbbb

Gadałem z ludźmi z pvmonitora ale oni nie są skłonni do jakiegokolwiek kombinowania - masz kupić ich urządzenie i przesyłać dane na ich serwer tak jak chcą i koniec. A jak mam kupować sprzęt za 300 PLN aby statystyki były na pvmonitorze to sobie zobaczę w aplikacji od inwertera.

Ja wszystko teraz robie na wifi, sterowniki od rolet, kupiłem 10 włączników sonoff i sprawdzają się, jednak po analizie przeklepie je na Suplę bojest bardziej przyjazna dla użytkownika.Kabel do przeklepania sonoff na Suplę kosztuje 4 PLN (u chińczyka) a soft jest ogólnie dostępny.

----------


## miecio 301

> Miecio-kuźwa ,unfall ...
> Nie ma tam mocy na poszczególnych fazach-jest tylko podana ogólna moc po stronie AC...
> To chyba musi być jeszcze inny program...


A jednak, a już myślałem że ze mną coś, wcześniej pisałem że ani na home, ani na pro nie zobaczy się tyle co na podstawowej starej wersji, a czy w jakimś innym programie zobaczy te moce? , ja nie znalazłem.

edit. kol. gaweł  ma też 3-faz sofarka i ponoć widzi na poszczególne fazach te moce

----------


## bobrow

> A jednak, a już myślałem że ze mną coś, wcześniej pisałem że ani na home, ani na pro nie zobaczy się tyle co na podstawowej starej wersji, a czy w jakimś innym programie zobaczy te moce? , ja nie znalazłem.
> 
> edit. kol. gaweł  ma też 3-faz sofarka i ponoć widzi na poszczególne fazach te moce


Zakręciłem się jak Mały Kazio- pomyliłem wskazanie mocy z napięciem...
Właśnie- Gaweł może wyjaśni zagadkę, to prosimy o screen albo link

----------

